# 2004r (87 Buick Grand National) rebuild questions



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

As the subject says, I’m seeking some guidance for my 68 GTO tribute convertible. It has a ‘71 455 in it with an 87 2004r out of a grand national. The 400 that was in didn’t have a 3rd gear when he replaced the motor and he had the 2004r laying around but it’s going to need to be rebuilt (I’ll do it after the summer) 

What complete rebuild kit should I be looking at? It’s def been souped up for the GN so it prob has shift kits and what not. I know nothing about transmissions.


----------



## Sanders Speed (Oct 23, 2020)

You have a very good transmission to rebuild. Governor , valve body and torque converter (factory stall) is what makes a GN 200 4r special. Any of the major trans companies rebuild kits will do for rebuild. I used monster transmission and C.K.performance, CK also has a very good book on 200 4r on how to build it . Check out the GN forums, a lot of info on what guys did to there transmissions.


----------

